
Deliveroo customers billed for unordered food - EwanToo
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-38070985
======
EwanToo
It sounds like Deliveroo don't do any payment validation checks when you order
to a new address?

If so, it's a fairly big security hole to leave

